# How is K2's speed lacing system?



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Does anyone have K2 boots with speed lace? I was curious how they were. I'm really digging the Darkos but also want to look into their Darko version with the speed lace.

Thanks


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

EC99SS said:


> Does anyone have K2 boots with speed lace? I was curious how they were. I'm really digging the Darkos but also want to look into their Darko version with the speed lace.
> 
> Thanks


I actually won a pair of the New Blacks the other day and once they get here I will let you know. I have traditional lace Darkos and a pair of Northwaves with dual zone speed lacing to compare them against.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Sudden_Death said:


> I actually won a pair of the New Blacks the other day and once they get here I will let you know. I have traditional lace Darkos and a pair of Northwaves with dual zone speed lacing to compare them against.


That's awesome! You would be the perfect person who can answer my question. Yes please do post up once you're able to put 'em on! Thanks!


----------



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

About the same as the 32 lashed fast track. There are two strings connected to one handle. Pull up one way for the upper and the other way for the lower. Felt ok but hard to get that custom feel you get with laces. 

I just rode with my new Darkos today. They felt great. No heel lift, no pain. Boa ankle harness works great. Stiffer than what I was used to but I could feel them starting to flex more by the end of the day and I forgot I was riding new boots.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

EC99SS said:


> That's awesome! You would be the perfect person who can answer my question. Yes please do post up once you're able to put 'em on! Thanks!


 Ok, so I got them today. First thing is the boa liner adjustment is sweet. Now the breakdown. The Northwave two pull speed lace. I like these, it's easy to get the top and bottom tightened the way you want. The only drawback is that with the two sets of double cords and double cords to tighten the liner as well there can be some serious tangling and once you have done that and tucked the cords into the three separate pockets it is faster to just use normal laces.

The traditional lace Darkos...mine don't have the boa liner adjustment so it is pull cord liner with traditional lace boots. So far this is my favourite though that might change after more use of the New Blacks. Fast, easy to get the tightness you want.

The New Blacks, boa liner adjustment is sweet as mentioned. K2s speedlacing is a different set up compared to Northwaves. There is just one double cord, half doing your lower foot and the other half doing your shin. Fairly easy to get a custom fit and just as fast as normal laces. The one pet peeve I have is that to get good leverage on the cord to cinch them down you need to pull the cord itself instead of the plastic toggle and the cord is pretty thin and it can dig into your hand something fierce. Probably not bad if you have gloves and odds are there is a way to do it with the handle that I haven't figured out. I just took them on and off a few times to get this comparison up. Edit: Yes, there are small teeth on the cable handle allowing it to grip with you having you pull directly on the cable.


----------

